

Introducing GitHub Traffic Analytics - Brian_Curliss
https://github.com/blog/1672-introducing-github-traffic-analytics?/?source=MailLift.com&friend=Brian+Curliss

======
jds375
This is an awesome feature and has been a long-time coming. The way they break
down the stats too as a function of time and referral site is nice. It's
located on the 'graphs page' of a repo for those interested.

However, for a feature like this it might be cool if they opened up this
statistics for repos that you don't own. Or even better, the opportunity to
enable this for others to see.

------
cocoflunchy
I guess this is not too good for [https://bitdeli.com](https://bitdeli.com)
...

------
booruguru
Well it's about bloody time. I can't believe they took so long to implement
such basic (and important) functionality.

------
jaytaylor
This is great. It would be even more great if it were possible to see further
back than 1 month.

